# Matching Bands and Ammo



## Adonis

NB: 1/16 (1.58 mm), 1/8 (3.17 mm), 1/4 (6.35 mm), 5/16 (7.9 mm), 3/8 (9.52 mm), 1/2 (12.7 mm), 5/8 (15.87 mm), 3/4 (19.05 mm), 7/8 (22.22 mm), 1 (25.4 mmm)

TUBE
====
1632 Single For ==> 4.5-6mm Ammo(Frameless shooting)
1632 Double For ==> 6-9.5mm Ammo(Target Shooting)
2040 Single For ==> 6-9.5mm Ammo(Target Shooting)
2040 Double For ==> 8-9.5mm Ammo(Target Shooting)
1842 Single For ==> 9.5mm Ammo(Hunting)
1842 Double For ==> 9.5mm+ Ammo(Hunting)
1745 Single For ==> 9.5mm+ Ammo(Hunting)
1745 Double For ==> 10mm+ Ammo(Hunting)

TAPERED BANDS
=============
20/12mm = 08 For ==> (Target Shooting) * Bill hayes length 250 mm
20/14mm = 06 For ==> (Target Shooting)
20/15mm = 05 For ==> (Target Shooting)
22/14mm = 08 For ==> (Target Shooting) * GZK prefered taper length 200 mm
22/17mm = 05 For ==> (Target Shooting) * Clark from UK length 200 mm
23/18mm = 05 For ==> (Target Shooting Hunting) * Team RCC Romany Custom Catapult
24/16mm = 08 For ==> (Hunting)
25/17mm = 08 For ==> (Hunting)
25/20mm = 05 For ==> (Hunting) * Catty Shack length 180 mm
26/18mm = 08 For ==> (Hunting)
27/19mm = 08 For ==> (Hunting)
28/20mm = 08 For ==> (Hunting)
30/20mm = 10 For ==> (Hunting) * Gamekeeper John

20/15 0.65 - 9.5mm practice and target use.
25/20 0.75 - 9.5mm steel - 9mm lead for Hunting
25/20 0.82 - 11mm steel - 10mm lead (11mm lead at closer ranges) for Hunting

MATCHING BANDS THICKNESS TO AMMO
================================
0.4 mm - 0.5 mm for 6 mm and 7 mm ammo (Target Shooting)
0.5 mm - 0.6 mm for 8 mm ammo (Target Shooting)
0.6 mm - 0.8 mm for 9 mm 9.5 mm ammo (Hunting)
0.8 mm - 1.0 mm for 9,10,11 mm Steel or Lead ammo

1/4" Ammo 6.35 mm (1.05 grams) ==> Band width 3/8" (9.52 mm) 1/2" (12.7 mm)
5/16" Ammo 8.0 mm (2.09 grams) ==> Band width 1/2" (12.7 mm) 5/8" (15.8 mm) 
3/8" Ammo 9.5 mm (3.6 grams) ==> Band width 3/4" (19.05 mm)
7/16" Ammo 11.11 mm (5.6 grams) ==> Band width 7/8" (22.22 mm)
1/2" Ammo 12.7 mm (8.4 grams) ==> Band width 3/4" (19.05 mm) 1" (25.4 mm)

For lead ammo, your cuts can either be 50% wider than steel's or simply use two bands per side instead of one

On my site I have custom Tapered Bands (PRECISE + GZK)
(Edited to remove advertising link)

Available Custom Taper:
18-10-(200-230mm)
19-11-(200-230mm)
20-12-(200-230mm)
22-12-(200-230mm)
23-13-(200-230mm)
24-12-(200-230mm)
25-15-(200-230mm)

20-12-(200-210mm)
23-18-(200-210mm)
25-20-(200-210mm)

20-10-(150-190mm)
25-20-(150-190mm)
30-20-(150-190mm)

Peace

-AS-

We all love to shoot. Well-aimed slingshots can topple giants.


----------



## MathisSlingshot

Great post! Where did you get that storage box?


----------



## Adonis

Hello

MathisSlingshot, I got the storage box of Aliexpress.

Peace


----------



## blackadder911

Thanks, helped me a lot!


----------

